# Horse losing hair on face



## themacpack

Pictures would be extremely helpful.....


----------



## lovemarcy

If her skin isnt itchy or scaley, it's probably just the heat. (pictures would help though!) It gets extremely extremely hot and humid here and several horses are losing hair on their faces just because they are standing around sweating it off.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

My horses have it, well, 3 of them, but 2 have sweet itch and the one just tends to itch a little. But they do rub their faces, and I notice hair loss around the eyes, but no scabs or anything.

It could be that or definetly hair loss from sweat, but pictures would help alot XD 

I have just started putting a hair re-growth ointment on their faces, so I'm hoping it will work.

The Horse | Patchy Hair Loss


----------



## DejaVu

My horse gets super sweaty around his ears, and around his eyes, and every summer loses hair there. I just keep his face cleaned off with a wet sponge, and I spray an anti-fungal spray on the areas. It keep the hair growing back and looking less bad.

I'm not sure if it's a fungus, but the fungal spray helps...
I would try just cleaning off his face as often as you can, to keep the sweat off, and see if it helps. If not, try something anti-fungal.


----------



## misskingraven

How old is the horse? I had a horse that was in his 20's and he would shed out from the winter and lose so much hair. I was told it was from his age... 
If your horse is just itchy I would make sure to keep her cool, use a fly mask and fly spray, just in case it's the bugs. Good luck!


----------



## ScharmLily

Could be just the heat, but pics would definitely be helpful. Of my 3 arabs, my mare looses the most face hair in the summer...she looks like she has been shaved for a show naturally. My old boy looses the least hair, with my new boy being somewhere in between- he does loose quite a bit from his muzzle though, it is soooo soft too 

If the skin is still soft, smooth, and not irritated, then you should be fine. Also, the normal places for horses to loose face hair are around the eyes and muzzle, sometimes extending to the cheekbones. However, I would be worried about missing patches in areas that usually have thicker hair, like on the jowls or the middle of the forehead.


----------



## HorseGurl94

Thanks for the advice so far, I am going to take a picture and upload it asap.


----------



## AlexS

My horse rubs because he has sweet itch, so I feed anti hist spring - fall and it works brilliantly. 

AntiHist


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_Every spring when it's malting season, my mare Honey malts out all the hair on her face. I'm not sure why - we treated it as a fungal condition once, but it came back the following year, its just something she does. It malts off in chunks and the vets have ruled it out as something terrible for her, just her way of shedding as her skin is still smooth and not scaly. It's frustrating because she looks kind of silly and its the beginning of show season... not sure what I'm going to do with it when I do competing haha.. Must be irritating for her... as in winter she's the type to have too much hair despite being rugged.

Not sure if this is of help at all... but it just seems that horses react differently in the climate and what's in the air/floating around. 
_


----------



## hham123

I live in Texas and we are having the hottest summer on record and thee same thing is happening to my horse!! Around his eyes and ears mostly..I'm pretty positive its the extreme heat and sweat because it has never happened to him before, he is 12.


----------



## jopops

could be sweet itch, I have seen many horses and ponies which loose hair round their eyes and ears with this. I use sweet relief which is a lotion used for sweet itch and other irritating skin conditions. try this web site sweetitch.net it has some really good fly spray too. good luck


----------



## Wheatermay

One of the family's mare's always sheds around her eyes in the summer. Its hot and humid here too! It doesnt come out in chunks, it doesnt have any irritation or color change in her skin, its just bald!


----------

